# Dealer put 160miles on my car!



## girlracer (Jul 11, 2008)

My new car had a nice, very conspicuous scratch on it when I went to collect it on Sep 1st, I just gave it into repair at *Camberley Audi *who returned it to me after just 2 days but had clocked 160 miles!!!!!!!!! (was only repaired in Guildford which is max 13-15 miles away). [smiley=huh2.gif]

I thought this was disgusting, 9 radio stations had also been tuned in and my computer display had been changed to display CD tracks being played and mph acceleration.

The explanation from the dealer was that the valeting company may have knocked a switch or dial accidentally while cleaning..... Pull the other one! and have tuned in 9 radio stations by accident?? [smiley=furious3.gif]

Has anyone else had bad experiences with *Camberely Audi *or when picking up their car? and what action would you take if this had happened to you? [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

That is appalling. 

Charge them for two days car hire. 80 miles a day petrol and extra for CDW.

The dealers are like a law unto themselves. It's cavalier behaviour and Audi UK should take note. [smiley=argue.gif]

Call Audi Customer Services and insist on some service... :evil:

I wish you luck. 

cheers

rich


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sounds like they've used it for either customer demos are as a service car!
Nice.


----------



## The Rainman (Jun 1, 2008)

Did they think you were going to accept the car with a big scratch on it ??? I would have been asking for a substantial discount due to this damage. Also think you should report the additional milage to your after sales service manager, and would be hoping for an apology and some form of reimbursement (eg free GAP insurance, free service, free audi merchandise) I would accept nothing less. My car arrived with the wrong colour headlining, when I pointed it out to the salesman he just said "aye but that looks smart too" I wrote to the sales manager who offered me a golf umbrella and some golf balls and a golf jacket. I told him I didnt play golf, I mentioned servicing, he offered 1st service free, I told him I wanted 1st two free, he said he couldnt do that, I told him to arrange for the car to be taken in to have the headlining changed, errr ok sir you can have 1st two services free was his answer. Sounds to me like your pride an joy has been used as someones joy ride.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Don't stand for that

You have rightly identified all the evidence, now contact Audi UK and the Dealer Principal at Camberley and ask them if they think it's acceptable to have your car abused in this way


----------



## huggy (Nov 11, 2007)

I had a similar experience at an Audi dealer, not with the TT with the A4

I collected it after a service, I knew it needed fuel soon as thye range was 90 miles - driving away the fuel light came on and when I slected "range" it showed ZERO
Initially the service guy said it was used to take a customer to stockport ! !

My initial reaction was to tell audi as far as I was concerned my car had been Stolen and it was a matter for the police - that seemed to get them agitated.
Good service, valet and full tank of fuel later I let it drop but soemtimes wish I hadn't


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Janitor said:


> Don't stand for that
> 
> You have rightly identified all the evidence, now contact Audi UK and the Dealer Principal at Camberley and ask them if they think it's acceptable to have your car abused in this way


Janitor,
When mine went in repeatedly for warranty work and they used up loads of fuel, re-tuned the radio, changed the a/c settings completely etc I was annoyed but reflected perhaps I was just being too retentive! I asked them to put some fuel in and they said they didn't do that. Then when I carefully suggested that actually what was going to happen was that they would put some fuel in there was a bit of commotion and eventually they said OK. Then they put in just about a gallon! I gave up.

girlracer,
I feel for you. With all that mileage you have a lot of evidence. (With mine they claimed they had to keep test driving it, but in your case I don't think body repairs need road-testing!). In hindsight, I wished I'd pursued the matter further. I hope you seek and get appropriate compensation. Good luck.


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Do you have irrefutable evidence of the 160 miles? Did they log the milage when you dropped the car off?


----------



## huggy (Nov 11, 2007)

I always log my mileage, trip and range when I drop mine off nowadays.


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

huggy said:


> I always log my mileage, trip and range when I drop mine off nowadays.


Yes, but do you get the dealership to sign it? [smiley=deal2.gif]

Last time the dealer lent me a courtesy car they had a pictorial representation to show the state of the courtesy car (any marks, dents etc), the mileage and fuel level.

When the form for the courtesy car was completed I asked for a copy - very long pause followed by, "we don't do that sir".

I then asked for the dealer to complete such a form for the (incoming) condition of my car - very long pause followed by, "we don't do that sir".

When I returned the courtesy car I got the dealer to acknowledge it was returned in the correct state, which he did. I asked for confirmation of that in writing (perhaps as an annotation to the original form) - very long pause followed by, "we don't do that sir".

Honestly, you couldn't make it up...


----------



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

Radio stations perhaps I could understand...but 160miles on the clock.. no way.. some one obviously took it out for a blast somewhere. If you noted the mileage on the odometer or had VAGcom which also records mileage etc. you could speak to Service Director for explaination. When VW did a similar thing with my car, which clocked up 38 miles, they refund 80p / mile plus compensation...

I alway note the milage on odo, to check...

Persist and get an explaination for the extra miles on your car.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Disgraceful.

Why not contact the 'What Car?' helpline and shame the dealer in public. The car should have been delivered without the damage in the first place - after all, that is why you are charged for the PDI. And the car should have been transported to and from the body repair shop, not driven.
Some little runt from said body repair shop could have been racing around in your car. To me, that is like someone using my toothbrush - I wouldn't want it back.
You bought and paid for a new car, remember. Don't be fobbed off. 
pete


----------



## MaybeTT (May 8, 2004)

I had problems with my last TT and Camberley Audi. I found a recorded delivery letter to the dealer principal got some action. Unfortunately what started off sounding promising didn't end satisfactorily for me and when I get my next TT (next Sat) I will do everything I can to avoid them, but unfortunately since Camberley, Guildford and Basingstoke are all the same group, that leaves me with little choice, so I may be forced to use them.

I would say send a recorded delivery letter and if you don't get a satisfactory respone then go to Audi UK.

Good luck, it sounds like they were taking the mickey.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

What ever you do don't let them get a way with it!!! There is taking the piss and taking the piss. Report them to Audi and speak to the dealer. I really can't believe a dealer would ever think this was acceptable.


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Before i picked my car up my brother (who had gone to have look round it in the dealers car park) saw the salesman showing a group of lads round it, who were getting in and out of it and had taken the protection off the seats.

When i complained they said that was normal and they were just showing them the size of the boot because the only demo they'd got was a roadster! Perhaps i was being a bit paranoid, but anyway after a meeting with the sales manager the next day, they agreed to throw in free GAP insurance as part of the deal, so i didn't pursue it.

Have a word with the sales manager or dealer prinicpal then go to Audi UK and see what response you get.


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

I had over 200 miles on a car once in Audis care - The funny thing is they were replacing the radio head unit and said this needed testing! Jokers - All of this and more is in the hands of AUK now from last Thursday - I dont expect any thing from here either. Still no reply to my mail.

Good luck!!

doc


----------



## Christiaan (Feb 22, 2008)

For what it is worth, I am very surprised by this as I curently have 2 cars from Camberley Audi and I have found the level of service quite out of the ordinary for an Audi dealer.... in which I mean good! So much so that my local dealer is less than 2 miles away from my house, but I choose to drive about 20 to get to Camberley.
I hope everything turns out ok for the OP.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

When my car was in for work earlier in the year, the Master Tech drove it home (40 miles) a couple of time for a longer test drive / faultfind. They did call to ask me first if that was ok, and they filled the tank up again afterwards (I did need to remind them about that though)


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

One resolution would be to put 160 miles on one of their R8s over the course of a weekend. See how the dealership likes having one of their own vehicles razzled. Suggest it to them and see what they say.... if they don't like the idea of giving you an R8, then I think you need to point out that there is such a thing as 'taking without consent' and that you are going to get Plod involved.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I would be right down there demanding a reason why it has been driven around so much, its not like a few miles or something you could deal with... its London to Stoke!!!

As for the last comment about them showing round, My sister went to pick up a car once from a dealer, and they had it in the show room!


----------



## girlracer (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey thanks everyone for your very helpful comments, my plan of action is as follows:

I have wrote a letter to Jeremy Hicks (MD of Audi UK)

I will report them to Which

I am really annoyed about the 160 miles

Lets hope somone at Audi Uk has some sense

Thanks


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i remember something similar maybe posted on here.

it was a link to an article where someone's audi was taken out and the owner had some chip in the car to track location, routes and top speed and it clocked stupid illegal speeds in 30 zones while in for a service.

don't stand for it and get on the case


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

jammyd said:


> My sister went to pick up a car once from a dealer, and they had it in the show room!


That's happened to me before (gladly, not with Audi).


----------



## girlracer (Jul 11, 2008)

I got a reply from the dealership manager, he simply would not accept that 160 miles had been clocked whilst my car was in their care for the scratch repair. I wasn't savvy enough to get the mileage written down prior to leaving my car with Camberley Audi, I trusted them and thought that this would not be an issue, but how wrong I was.

The manager offered me a valet in lieu of the trouble I had gone through, I did not think this was satisfactory.

The funny thing is that one member of staff told me that the car had clocked up 100 miles as it had to go to Guidford Audi twice and the dealership manager said it had only gone their once, so these guys obviously do not have their facts straight and are not in a position to admit somone has wrongly used my car.

I am not letting this go, I will write again to Jeremy Hicks (MD) of Audi UK and also report to Which and What Car, I asked for the 2nd service free, but the manager said this was asking for too much. Its wonderful how much this Audi dealership value their customers isn't it???? They would rather put me to further trouble in writing another letter of complaint and report them to the car ombusdman to tarnish their own reputation rather than give me a free 2nd service!!

Thanks for all the comments from TT members on this posting x


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Stick in there - don't be fobbed off


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Don't hold your breath with AUK. The dealerships are independent of AUK ie they are a franchise.

Ask to borrow one of their R8s for a few weeks so you can put miles on that for them.
O and dont forget to lend it out to the rest of the forum


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Toshiba is right Audi U.K probably won't do much as the dealer is outside there control. SEAT U.K don't seem to care less wih the problems I've had with my dealer.

I've done a bit of research and Camberley Audi is part of The Colbornes Group. I would contact the MD of the group and see what he says.


----------



## MaybeTT (May 8, 2004)

girlracer said:


> The funny thing is that one member of staff told me that the car had clocked up 100 miles as it had to go to Guidford Audi twice and the dealership manager said it had only gone their once, so these guys obviously do not have their facts straight and are not in a position to admit somone has wrongly used my car.


Whether it went to Guildford once or twice, it still shouldn't have done 100 miles, let alone 160 - It is 13 miles from Camberley Audi to Guildford Audi!!!!

As a previous poster said, Colbornes own Basingstoke, Camberley and Guildford, so I would move up to the MD of Colbornes if you don't get anywhere with Camberley themselves. :x


----------



## TT_Newbie (Aug 22, 2008)

I wonder how many miles they will clock if you decide to take the valet.


----------



## misterpro (Sep 1, 2008)

TT_Newbie said:


> I wonder how many miles they will clock if you decide to take the valet.


500? :?

I guess the problem here is you can't prove black on white that it did 180 miles in their care.

Guess I'll have them sign a waver with my mileage when I go in for a service from now on


----------



## girlracer (Jul 11, 2008)

Good idea will write to MD of Colbournes group, at least it may help in preventing this happening to some other poor customer in the future.

Thanks to everyone who has given me their views and help on this forum, so glad I joined it! [smiley=argue.gif]

I also hope my posting will help other TT owners avoid this pitfall if they ever hand in their car, at least they will be a bit more savvy than i was with rgds to getting mileage noted by dealer when car is handed in.


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

When I picked up a brand new A3 some years back the dealer made me check all the wheels for curb marks, I now always make them check my wheels and car for damage when I leave it with them, just as well really as my A3 (with comp alloys) came out with what I would describe looking like a car had ben reversed into it and left a round exhaust pipe mark completely through the wheel finish, they initially denied it, then offered a repair, then replaced the wheel.

The same car turned out to be a complete POS, in the dealer for 6 weeks in the 1st year, after a lot of trying to get AUK to take the car back they gave me a 'one off payment that in no way admits any liability or guilt on our behalf' to the tune of £750, that was my one and only ever new car in 35 years of motoring, I will never buy another car unless I can test drive it first. Audi UK will only deal with car complaints and not dealer complaints, But, if they have enough complaints thy will look into it


----------



## girlracer (Jul 11, 2008)

mikef4uk said:


> When I picked up a brand new A3 some years back the dealer made me check all the wheels for curb marks, I now always make them check my wheels and car for damage when I leave it with them, just as well really as my A3 (with comp alloys) came out with what I would describe looking like a car had ben reversed into it and left a round exhaust pipe mark completely through the wheel finish, they initially denied it, then offered a repair, then replaced the wheel.
> 
> The same car turned out to be a complete POS, in the dealer for 6 weeks in the 1st year, after a lot of trying to get AUK to take the car back they gave me a 'one off payment that in no way admits any liability or guilt on our behalf' to the tune of £750, that was my one and only ever new car in 35 years of motoring, I will never buy another car unless I can test drive it first. Audi UK will only deal with car complaints and not dealer complaints, But, if they have enough complaints thy will look into it


Which dealership was this at BTW?


----------



## girlracer (Jul 11, 2008)

MaybeTT said:


> I had problems with my last TT and Camberley Audi. I found a recorded delivery letter to the dealer principal got some action. Unfortunately what started off sounding promising didn't end satisfactorily for me and when I get my next TT (next Sat) I will do everything I can to avoid them, but unfortunately since Camberley, Guildford and Basingstoke are all the same group, that leaves me with little choice, so I may be forced to use them.
> 
> I would say send a recorded delivery letter and if you don't get a satisfactory respone then go to Audi UK.
> 
> Good luck, it sounds like they were taking the mickey.


Thanks for this, Camberley Audi seem to think that their customer service is of the highest standards, they have read the comments on this forum with regards to my complaint and still remain unashamed and have ignored your comments regarding their dealership!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

girlracer said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> > When I picked up a brand new A3 some years back the dealer made me check all the wheels for curb marks, I now always make them check my wheels and car for damage when I leave it with them, just as well really as my A3 (with comp alloys) came out with what I would describe looking like a car had ben reversed into it and left a round exhaust pipe mark completely through the wheel finish, they initially denied it, then offered a repair, then replaced the wheel.
> ...


I live in Chester, but they have since moved to Cheshire Oaks where they have loads more room, the old showroon was about 10 sizes too small, no parking, and probably a 4 car workshop, chaos would be too kind a word


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

mikef4uk said:


> I live in Chester, but they have since moved to Cheshire Oaks where they have loads more room, the old showroon was about 10 sizes too small, no parking, and probably a 4 car workshop, chaos would be too kind a word


I know that Stealership well, went to look around, and you could not move! if you asked for a test drive, it took them an hour just to get a car out of the car park (might be a bit of an exaggeration but you know what I mean) not been to the Cheshire Oaks one yet, drive past it a lot though, but it looks a lot better! Wonder if it is the same people inside?


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes, same people by and large, bigger place, hopefully no bumps, just about every time my car went in there it appeared to gain some sort of mark I never noticed before


----------



## madskitzo (Aug 9, 2008)

happened to a friend of mine 3 times!!! Not with Audi tho I think he said Vauxhall once and VW twice (or the other way around). Someone has had almost 350 miles out of his cars...

I wonder if they let people use them as courtesy cars or even demos????


----------



## girlracer (Jul 11, 2008)

Anymore comments from members regarding Camberley Audi would be appreciated................... [smiley=book2.gif]

Many thanks :roll:


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

girlracer said:


> MaybeTT said:
> 
> 
> > I had problems with my last TT and Camberley Audi. I found a recorded delivery letter to the dealer principal got some action. Unfortunately what started off sounding promising didn't end satisfactorily for me and when I get my next TT (next Sat) I will do everything I can to avoid them, but unfortunately since Camberley, Guildford and Basingstoke are all the same group, that leaves me with little choice, so I may be forced to use them.
> ...


I'm afraid this is just down to poor management and is very common in these types of establishments. Why? Well the amount of money they will lose from your custom (assuming you wont use them again) and others on the forum far outweighs the cost of them offering you some kind of compensation.

So I wouldn't worry you have achieved justice. Leave them to it, if they continue with this attitude especially in today's climate the building they occupy will soon be available for rent.

From a legal perspective you probably cannot prove it has accumulated the mileage whilst in their care. If you can then let me know as you may have small claims case.


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

sico said:


> I'm afraid this is just down to poor management and is very common in these types of establishments. Why? Well the amount of money they will lose from your custom (assuming you wont use them again) and others on the forum far outweighs the cost of them offering you some kind of compensation.


 Agree 100% with that. Your bad experience will be heard by many, many others, and not just on this forum, so I'm pretty sure that they'll lose out in the long run anyway. Feck em'! [smiley=dude.gif]

Hope you're _still_ reading this then Camberley Audi! [smiley=hanged.gif]


----------



## girlracer (Jul 11, 2008)

hey thanks for the advice, yes I agree very strongly that *CAMBERLEY AUDI *[ have not acted in the best interests of the customer in this case and over 1000 people have read this posting on the TT forum, lots of damage done in this day and age when reputation is everything. [smiley=gossip.gif]

Thanks again for your comment and I like the hanging post, :twisted: it's hilarious, classy touch!!! lol  :lol:

Girlracer x [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## girlracer (Jul 11, 2008)

actually make that over *2000 people *who have read this posting!! :mrgreen: [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## itinfleet (Oct 26, 2006)

Having mine go in for first service on the 11th, experience so far has been mixed. Nice free winter check-up, but have never followed up on sagging seat issue.


----------



## girlracer (Jul 11, 2008)

is your car being serviced at Camberley Audi?

also, how bad are the seats, maybe they can do something if you bring it to their attention?? Worth a try! :mrgreen:


----------



## itinfleet (Oct 26, 2006)

Yes, purchased from them and will be serviced by them. Not much choice in this area, all are owned by the same group,
although could go to Reading. Getting to forget about the seat issue now, it's an Audi quality issue. Most likely go to the dark side next (BMW) if I've got any money next year.


----------



## girlracer (Jul 11, 2008)

Well yes they are all part of the Colbournes group [smiley=furious3.gif] just make sure you get them to record your mileage before you drop it off, as you know what happened to my car........ [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## girlracer (Jul 11, 2008)

Have now written to Head of Colbournes Group Richard Neuleander, awa [smiley=bigcry.gif] iting response............watch this space!


----------



## girlracer (Jul 11, 2008)

I wrote a complaint to the MD of the Colbournes group. Finally got a letter from the Colbournes Group MD (in charge of Guildford, Camberley Audi etc...) They have very politely told me to F off as they cannot admit they put 160 miles on my car whilst in for repair. Any kind of admission would have lead to someone getting the sack, so they cannot admit or reimburse me as this also appears to be like an admission!

Anyway I hope all forum members who have read this have been warned, check and get your mileage logged by the dealer when your car goes into them, *ESPECIALLY AT CAMBERLEY AUDI!!!*

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

I would imagine that any Forum users will go out of their way to avoid a garage operated by the Colbourne Group.

Find out who your local independent Audi specialist is. Check with them that your warranty still holds if they service the car (it should) and use them from now on. You will get better service, better workmanship and pay about half what you would at the dealer. When you find a good specialist, make sure you encourage other clients away from Colbournes.

In a few months time, go back to the showroom and take a fancy to the R8. Make them bring in a demo from outside if necessary and then take it out on an extended test drive. Try and put 160 miles on it if you have time, else have a couple of hours fun at their expense. When they chase you up a few days later, tell them you bought a 911.

Well, you ain't going to be going back there, are you?


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

^ Yep, what he said ^

I concur on the good indie slant too - once you find a good one, they're worth they're weight

Sorry to hear about the slack-arsed outcome here... but of course it comes as no surprise :roll:


----------



## Christiaan (Feb 22, 2008)

I personally believe they are a good bunch at Camberley, and I am not alone in that...

http://www.rs246.com/index.php?name=PNp ... ic&t=73690

It is not my nearest dealer yet I happily go the extra distance for the friendly nature and obvious product knowledge.
Please appreciate that I am speaking from my experience with them when dealing with my RS4.... My opinion my change when I have to take the wife's TT in.


----------

